# MTH Gauge 1 Union Pacific Greyhound Challenger, Brand New



## uptrainman (8 mo ago)

I have for sale a MTH Gauge 1 Union Pacific #3980 Greyhound Challenger with the Yellow Stripes. I have two of these beautiful steam engines and both are brand new, never run. with the original model box, shipping box, Stack Hood, smoke tube and paper work, etc. I took pictures of both sides of these engines so you can see that both sides are about the same. I am going to part with one of these very nice engines for $2,500.00 including FedEx Insured Ground shipping to any of the 48 states, Alaska and Hawaii would be extra. If you have any questions or want any specific pictures just let me know. Thank you If you have any interest please contact me: Terry Paige, Flint, MI. [email protected]

P10100011920×1440 226 KB



P10100021920×1440 146 KB



P10100031920×1440 256 KB



P10100041920×1440 290 KB



P10100051920×1440 214 KB



P10100061920×1440 252 KB



P10100071920×1440 251 KB


----------

